# Mini Mare Close to Foaling (continued)



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey!!! All of those who were watching Jasmine and Josie's thread can come here now since the other thread was closed. Pictures of the two will be posted on here now, so stay updated!! Also, if you have any advice or suggestions on the two shout them out!!! I hope you enjoy!!! I will start posting pics from the beginnning of time! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is from the beginning, but I will cut it short since I had so many pictures! ha ha

The cremello is the stud Jasmine was bred to for a 2012 baby, the pintaloosa horse is Jasmine, and the little palomino foal was her 2011 baby!!! I will start posting pics of her 2012 baby soon!!!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are pics of her 2012 palomino filly with four even white socks, and a wonderful personality, right after birth and the day after! She was born April 17, 2012 4-5am. The picture of her nursing, is the morning she was born, and the picture of her standing kind of funny is her right after birth also!! The rest are the day after!!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are pics of her, her first time outside at 6 days old!!! The weather was so bad, this was the soonest she could be outside. Snow, rain, and 30 degrees fahrenheit arent' the best conditions for a new foal.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is a picture of Jasmine with her sweet face and Josie with her sweet little disposition, as you can see by the pictures, she LOVES to give kisses!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

She got scours today, but it has already been treated!! She is such a cute, fun, and loving little girl!! I couldn't have asked for anything more!!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> She got scours today, but it has already been treated!! She is such a cute, fun, and loving little girl!! I couldn't have asked for anything more!!


Your mare must be in her foaling heat if that is the baby with scours.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah I think she is. She got pepto bismal, a bum wash, and some vasaline, so hopefully she feels better soon!! She was outside again today and she just puts in a show and it's hilarious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How cute is that baby filly!! Congrats 

What is scours though??


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Scours is a severe form of diahera... Probiotics are the best way to clear it up but pepto bismal can work. Goats get it too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep and hopefully she is better soon!! I love her palomino color. She carries the creme gene, so she would have been a creme color, and she is. Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Woo, learned something new!

Thanks for clearing that up!\


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Woo, learned something new!
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up!\


I learn every day.....

One more thing.

My first thought was her mare was in heat and I stand by that.

However, in research with orphaned foals they also got the "poos" in this time frame.

I found that interesting.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats she is very pretty. Hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah thank you!! I will have to see if she is stiffening up today. I will try to post some videos of her on here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

I said earlier that buckeroo was her great great great grandpa, but I looked a little closer and he is her great great great grandpa and he great grandpa because he is in her bloodlines TWICE!!! Now I know where she gets her looks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe very cute


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> awe very cute


Thank you do much!!!! I will post more pics soon! Also, hopefully a video!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ripper said:


> I learn every day.....
> 
> One more thing.
> 
> ...


Yep - it is not the mare's heat, but an unrelated issue that just happens to occur within the same time frame as the average mare's foal heat. Because of the correlation of time, it was always thought that it was the heat that caused the scours.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh weird! I guess I learn new things everyday too!!. She is getting better, so I will keep you updated and this weekend is going to be very busy for me so I will get pics ASAP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

She's SUCH a cutie .


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute filly, congrats!!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

palominolover said:


> She's SUCH a cutie .


Ha ha I can see you are a fan of palominos! Yes she is so cute and sweet. I couldn't have asked anything more! This is the first mini foal I hav ever seen let alone own! We bought a pregnant mini mate for the first time and wanted to experience having baby mini horse. Ha ha. Worked out perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the complements!! I love her and I wish all of you could meet her!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

I just got some new pictures yesterday and they are adorable!! She is running around outside with her mom! I was petting Josie through the fence and I got up to walk away and she stood there and started whinnying! It was so precious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe look forward to seeing more pictures


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Pictures FINALLY!!!*

Here are the pictures finally!!! It has taken so long because I have been so busy lately! She is such a sweet little girl and I just can't say enough about her!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry it's been so long again!! I have a pile of pictures to post! She has grown so much already and is such a sweet little girl! She is even getting the hang of leading already! We just love her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Josie is doing great and I will try to post updated pics soon! She is darkening around her eyes, nose, and chest so I don't know what she will turn out to be!! Got any ideas? She is a palomino with the dark markings right now! I've been told she might be a pinto because her mom is a dark brown paint and her dad is a perlino!


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

OMG THATS THE ONE OF THE CUTEST FOALS I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!!
congrats, I'm going to breed my QH x arab pally mare in a couple of years can't wait!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh thank you so much!! When ah was born she was all creme colored then she got a white mane and tail and white socks and now her nose, chest, and around eyes are turning black! Yeah I have big horses but I have never had a regular sized horse foal so that would be exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are pictures I took yesterday of Josie!!! Hopefully this helps!!


----------

